
The Power of Data and Collaboration to Improve Traffic Safety - miraj
http://www.datakind.org/blog/the-power-of-data-and-collaboration-to-improve-traffic-safety
======
miraj
case study: "Creating Safer Streets Through Data Science"

[http://www.datakind.org/projects/creating-safer-streets-
thro...](http://www.datakind.org/projects/creating-safer-streets-through-data-
science/)

